# Going back to work after almost 2 years



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

It’s going to be okay, Martine. 😊

You gave birth. You will never convince me that climbing ladders and yanking wire is more difficult.

Cute kid. Stay in touch, okay?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

It's gonna be okay little momma. He's adorable BTW!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> It’s going to be okay, Martine. 😊
> 
> You gave birth. You will never convince me that climbing ladders and yanking wire is more difficult.
> 
> Cute kid. Stay in touch, okay?


The only thing close to giving birth for a guy is passing a kidney stone.


----------



## Martine (Jan 26, 2018)

99cents said:


> It’s going to be okay, Martine. 😊
> 
> You gave birth. You will never convince me that climbing ladders and yanking wire is more difficult.
> 
> Cute kid. Stay in touch, okay?


I am so anxious it’s UNREAL. I don’t even know why to be honest. My son has been in daycare integration and doing fantastic, so it’s not about him. I guess I’m just nervous about having to prove myself all over again? I may just be psyching myself out😩


----------



## Martine (Jan 26, 2018)

MechanicalDVR said:


> It's gonna be okay little momma. He's adorable BTW!


Thank you! I’m hoping it will be. I can’t even pinpoint why I’m such a nervous wreck.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

Martine said:


> I am so anxious it’s UNREAL. I don’t even know why to be honest. My son has been in daycare integration and doing fantastic, so it’s not about him. I guess I’m just nervous about having to prove myself all over again? I may just be psyching myself out😩


we put our first in daycare for 2 weeks before we couldn’t stand it. My wife kept her part time job for about 2 years, I’d take days or part days off so she could work.


It’s just not the same when even the best daycare worker is watching my children as when it’s my wife. 


Sorry if that’s not what you wanted to hear, it’s just our experience. 


Good luck.


----------



## Martine (Jan 26, 2018)

five.five-six said:


> we put our first in daycare for 2 weeks before we couldn’t stand it. My wife kept her part time job for about 2 years, I’d take days or part days off so she could work.
> 
> 
> It’s just not the same when even the best daycare worker is watching my children as when it’s my wife.
> ...


My son actually LOVES daycare and is thriving. He’s a very social baby and has been loving meeting other kids. It may be a pandemic baby thing and barely having seen anyone his first year of life, who knows.

thankfully the issue here isn’t about my son being in daycare, I feel really confident about that. I just feel like I’ve been out of the groove for so long that getting back into the working world is making me anxious I guess


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

Martine said:


> I just feel like I’ve been out of the groove for so long that getting back into the working world is making me anxious I guess


That part, you’ll be fine! Probably take you a week to get back in the swing of things.


----------



## Martine (Jan 26, 2018)

five.five-six said:


> That part, you’ll be fine! Probably take you a week to get back in the swing of things.


I’m hoping, thank you


----------



## Viggmundir (Sep 13, 2019)

Thanks for sharing with us! You got a good looking kid there. It's ok to be nervous, switching from mommy mode to electrician mode is a big change in your routine, and will take a while to get used to. I'm sure you will do great though.
Are you starting with a new company, or going back to where you used to work?

Just remember, don't lick the wires, a left-handed screwdriver is the same as a right-handed, and electrons don't fall out of uncapped wires.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

You went thru an apprenticeship
You got married 
You became a mom to an adorable terrible two.
You'll be able to handle work.
And you know all the miserable guys here are rooting for you


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

CUTE kid! 

The first day will be the hardest day, and it's only a day.


----------



## Martine (Jan 26, 2018)

Viggmundir said:


> Thanks for sharing with us! You got a good looking kid there. It's ok to be nervous, switching from mommy mode to electrician mode is a big change in your routine, and will take a while to get used to. I'm sure you will do great though.
> Are you starting with a new company, or going back to where you used to work?
> 
> Just remember, don't lick the wires, a left-handed screwdriver is the same as a right-handed, and electrons don't fall out of uncapped wires.


New company! My last job before my preventative leave laid me off as the project was finishing. I’ll keep all that in mind 😅


----------



## Martine (Jan 26, 2018)

wcord said:


> You went thru an apprenticeship
> You got married
> You became a mom to an adorable terrible two.
> You'll be able to handle work.
> And you know all the miserable guys here are rooting for you


He’s actually one! In Quebec we get preventative leave when you work in a job with dangers and you’re pregnant, so as soon as I was pregnant I was pulled out of work. So 9 months preventative leave, and my son turned one 🙂

that’s why I made a post, my moms friends rooting for me wasnt doing it😅


----------



## Viggmundir (Sep 13, 2019)

Martine said:


> New company! My last job before my preventative leave laid me off as the project was finishing. I’ll keep all that in mind 😅


Well good luck with that then! And its ok if you are a little rusty at first, you've been busy raising a kid, but it will come back to you, just give it time.


----------



## Martine (Jan 26, 2018)

Viggmundir said:


> Well good luck with that then! And its ok if you are a little rusty at first, you've been busy raising a kid, but it will come back to you, just give it time.


In a way I’m glad I’m still a first year apprentice even though I’ll be second in about a month. I feel like I may not get roasted as hard for being rusty since I’m still green? I don’t know if that makes sense haha


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

It's been two years WOW. 
It will be fine, we encouraged you before the baby we will do so now.  

Cowboy


----------



## Martine (Jan 26, 2018)

just the cowboy said:


> It's been two years WOW.
> It will be fine, we encouraged you before the baby we will do so now.
> 
> Cowboy


Right?! Time flew by, it’s wild.
Thanks 🙂


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Don’t sweat it, Martine! I got fired twice as an apprentice, once for telling the boss’s wife I didn’t like digging dirt and once for a complete ADD episode. I used to be a dumbass but I’m alright now 🤡 …

…and I know you’re not a dumbass. I would hire you in a heartbeat. 😊


----------



## Martine (Jan 26, 2018)

99cents said:


> Don’t sweat it, Martine! I got fired twice as an apprentice, once for telling the boss’s wife I didn’t like digging dirt and once for a complete ADD episode. I used to be a dumbass but I’m alright now 🤡 …
> 
> …and I know you’re not a dumbass. I would hire you in a heartbeat. 😊


Awe thanks


----------



## Quickservice (Apr 23, 2020)

MechanicalDVR said:


> The only thing close to giving birth for a guy is passing a kidney stone.


Oh man!!! That was the worse pain I have ever had! And to make matters worse the thing hit me on a Thanksgiving weekend and I had to wait two days to have surgery.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Martine said:


> Awe thanks


Now go kick ass. Your competition on the job will be a clueless stoner who thinks holes in his Carhartts is a status symbol anyway.


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

You’re gonna do fine, bend some conduit, pull some wire, twist some Marrettes, maybe run some of the fabled teck, and post here on ET.
Get your 1st year knocked out and @just the cowboy will likely try to hire you. Whatever you do, be sure to label your wires, don’t ask how I know.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

460 Delta said:


> You’re gonna do fine, bend some conduit, pull some wire, twist some Marrettes, maybe run some of the fabled teck, and post here on ET.
> Get your 1st year knocked out and @just the cowboy will likely try to hire you. Whatever you do, be sure to label your wires, don’t ask how I know.


Since you won't work for me. In a heartbeat, me and @99cents will fight for her to work for us.


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

just the cowboy said:


> Since you won't work for me. In a heartbeat, me and @99cents will fight for her to work for us.


It’s not personal, but I think me and @splatz are gonna team up, right after we go fishing.


----------



## Martine (Jan 26, 2018)

460 Delta said:


> You’re gonna do fine, bend some conduit, pull some wire, twist some Marrettes, maybe run some of the fabled teck, and post here on ET.
> Get your 1st year knocked out and @just the cowboy will likely try to hire you. Whatever you do, be sure to label your wires, don’t ask how I know.


I’m almost there! I’ve got 200 hours to go, so just over a month 🙂 I’ve got a lead on a job. Just gotta call the recruiter tomorrow. My union rep is checking out which job sites are looking for bodies in the area I’m trying to work in. Trying to stay close to my son’s daycare so I don’t have to drive for an hour after work to go get him


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

After being gone for that long, of course you're nervous, anyone would be. 

Just take it one minute at a time and you'll do just fine. 

You'll be dead tired after the first day and even more tired after the first few days.........but eventually you'll build up a tolerance to hard work again. 

P.S. Absolutely adorable kid!!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Quickservice said:


> Oh man!!! That was the worse pain I have ever had! And to make matters worse the thing hit me on a Thanksgiving weekend and I had to wait two days to have surgery.


The first time I had one was insane, I curled up on the couch like I was dying.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Martine said:


> Thank you! I’m hoping it will be. I can’t even pinpoint why I’m such a nervous wreck.


You're more than welcome!

I know enough about women (especially moms) as to why your a bit nervous.

Just because your son has the ability to be in daycare doesn't mean you are ready for him to go, it's just maternal instinct.

The first day of kindergarten is harder on moms than children.

I'm a dad of 7, I've seen it.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

460 Delta said:


> It’s not personal, but I think me and @splatz are gonna team up, right after we go fishing.


That makes me wonder about something. Do you think these guys have to make little heat shrink labels that say "HOOK.001" and "SINKER.000" and "WORM.002" and thread them on their line in the right spots when they go fishing? Probably takes them all day to get a line in the water


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

splatz said:


> That makes me wonder about something. Do you think these guys have to make little heat shrink labels that say "HOOK.001" and "SINKER.000" and "WORM.002" and thread them on their line in the right spots when they go fishing? Probably takes them all day to get a line in the water


I’m thinking that the heat shrink will kill night crawlers either from the heat, or just being squeezed.
Let’s just cut to the chase and I’ll bring my Biddle hand crank Megger and we’ll monkey fish them.
Then we’ll get on ET and post “I see” to all the threads.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

splatz said:


> That makes me wonder about something. Do you think these guys have to make little heat shrink labels that say "HOOK.001" and "SINKER.000" and "WORM.002" and thread them on their line in the right spots when they go fishing? Probably takes them all day to get a line in the water


No but we draw the prints and write logic

HOOK.001 *and* SINKER.000 _*and*_ WORM.002 *or* LURE.003 *equals* FISH.005 *else* BAR.007 *mul* BEER.008 *equals* FISHSTORY.999


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

just the cowboy said:


> No but we draw the prints and write logic
> 
> HOOK.001 *and* SINKER.000 _*and*_ WORM.002 *or* LURE.003 *equals* FISH.005 *else* BAR.007 *mul* BEER.008 *equals* FISHSTORY.999


I don’t drink, can we substitute a dairy bar instead? Better yet a doughnut shop and @Wirenuting will join us.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

Most of us hate day one. will you like the people, will they like you, is the boss a prick.

You will be fine.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> Don’t sweat it, Martine! I got fired twice as an apprentice, once for telling the boss’s wife I didn’t like digging dirt and once for a complete ADD episode. *I used to be a dumbass but I’m alright now 🤡 …*
> 
> …and I know you’re not a dumbass. I would hire you in a heartbeat. 😊



Have you gotten a professional opinion on this or is it just merely supposition????


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Have you gotten a professional opinion on this or is it just merely supposition????


Supposition. 🤣


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

Congrats on the baby and going back to work! Stay safe, there are still many covids out there! You've been blessed to be home during the worst of it.

I can only imagine being a woman in such a male dominated industry is even more difficult. Glad to see the awesome support system on this forum. Let us know how it goes!


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Have you gotten a professional opinion on this or is it just merely supposition????


I'm certain that Dr. PeterD would disagree with his personal assessment.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> Supposition. 🤣


You should probably get that looked at...


----------



## Quickservice (Apr 23, 2020)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Have you gotten a professional opinion on this or is it just merely supposition????


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Don’t worry everything will be fine. 
You’ll do fine and the little guy will also.

Dont worry about proving yourself, If you can handle a baby crying at 1am,,, You can handle a bunch of babies whining at the jobsite. 

Welcome back


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> You should probably get that looked at...


I’m scared of a positive assessment. 🙁


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> I’m scared of a positive assessment. 🙁


Never be scared.

My court appointed psychiatrist said I had homicidal tendencies, I'm still free.


----------



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

You'll do fine and then you go home to your cute kid.
It's almost a prefect word, kinda.

Tim.


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

Is this the same @Martine that finished school a few years ago and went right onto the jobsite? Of course it is!!

Good learner, hard worker, and a mom now........... you'll be fine. Just stay careful, get home safe every day.


----------



## Martine (Jan 26, 2018)

Alright guys! I got a job and I start monday! fingers crossed!


----------



## Martine (Jan 26, 2018)

Signal1 said:


> Is this the same @Martine that finished school a few years ago and went right onto the jobsite? Of course it is!!
> 
> Good learner, hard worker, and a mom now........... you'll be fine. Just stay careful, get home safe every day.


it feels even realer to make sure to be safe at work now, I've got a lil bubs to go home to. thank you!


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Martine said:


> Alright guys! I got a job and I start monday! fingers crossed!


Congratulations!

Now the real fun begins.......lol.


----------



## Martine (Jan 26, 2018)

micromind said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Now the real fun begins.......lol.


I'm extra stressed because my son is having surgery in two weeks. I'll be having to take the day off, let's hope they don't have an issue with it


----------



## wiz1997 (Mar 30, 2021)

My wife raised two kids without their father (I'm stepdad) as an electrician apprentice.
You should do just fine.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Martine said:


> I'm extra stressed because my son is having surgery in two weeks. I'll be having to take the day off, let's hope they don't have an issue with it


This will be a test of your employer.....if they will not give you time off because your son if having surgery, they might not be the best one to work for. 

I can't imagine anyone being that cold-hearted.


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

micromind said:


> I can't imagine anyone being that cold-hearted.


I can


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

Martine, it seems you have a winner's attitude. You will be great. 

Good luck, best wishes.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

99cents said:


> Don’t sweat it, Martine! I got fired twice as an apprentice, once for telling the boss’s wife I didn’t like digging dirt and once for a complete ADD episode. I used to be a dumbass but I’m alright now 🤡 …
> 
> …and I know you’re not a dumbass. I would hire you in a heartbeat. 😊


But you‘re alright now….. really?  


Let’s just forget that^ for now

How did you make it through an electrical apprenticeship without digging dirt? I can’t even make it through most weeks as an EC without digging LOLOLOL


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

Martine said:


> it feels even realer to make sure to be safe at work now, I've got a lil bubs to go home to. thank you!


My little baby is sneaky. Seems like I went to work a few days, come back and now he’s taking college classes and as tall as me. 4th of July weekend, I meet his girlfriend, that’ll put you on your ars. First time in my life I had physically weak knees. They felt like jelly.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

You're nervous? I am really nervous after working almost 52 years I am retiring in January, so many unknowns.


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

brian john said:


> You're nervous? I am really nervous after working almost 52 years I am retiring in January, so many unknowns.


When and actually if you retire, please stick around and post periodically. Don’t be like @flyboy and disappear.


----------



## Martine (Jan 26, 2018)

brian john said:


> You're nervous? I am really nervous after working almost 52 years I am retiring in January, so many unknowns.


My parents are retiring next may, I’m sure they’ll be
Fishing lots but I can imagine that unknown is just as scary!


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> The only thing close to giving birth for a guy is passing a kidney stone.


When I passed a couple of stones, women I know who have passed stones and had babies said they were of equal agony.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

JRaef said:


> When I passed a couple of stones, women I know who have passed stones and had babies said they were of equal agony.


Oh I'm aware.

My daughter (has 2 kids) has suffered from stones since her teens.

I had them in my 30s a few times.


----------



## Martine (Jan 26, 2018)

Alright friends, had my first day today!
It went really well, everyone was really nice, conveniently was asked to do stuff I’ve already done before so I didn’t feel too flustered for my first day, and I told the foreman I couldn’t work next Monday due to my son’s surgery and he said it was zero problem and that his kid had tubes put in too and it was going to be fine ☺


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Ahhhh ear tubes. I probably bought a few doctor’s yachts paying for ear tubes when my kids were little. The good news now however is that they both have perfect hearing.


----------



## Martine (Jan 26, 2018)

JRaef said:


> Ahhhh ear tubes. I probably bought a few doctor’s yachts paying for ear tubes when my kids were little. The good news now however is that they both have perfect hearing.


Thankfully I live in Canada, it’ll only cost me parking


----------



## AK_sparky (Aug 13, 2013)

Happy to hear your first day back went so well. Sounds like you work with some excellent, understanding, and reasonable superiors. All the best for you and your son on Monday.


----------



## pokeytwo (Dec 6, 2015)

Want to vomit??
Oh dear, maybe there’s another gremlin on the way. I’ve heard these things happen.


----------



## Martine (Jan 26, 2018)

It finally happened guys, I picked up a shovel


----------



## Martine (Jan 26, 2018)

pokeytwo said:


> Want to vomit??
> Oh dear, maybe there’s another gremlin on the way. I’ve heard these things happen.


My birth control says HECK NO. 
We’re planning for number two probably next year, not now though 😝


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Martine said:


> It finally happened guys, I picked up a shovel


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

Martine said:


> It finally happened guys, I picked up a shovel


I did too recently, then I realized what I did and carefully set it down and quietly walked away.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Martine said:


> It finally happened guys, I picked up a shovel


I haven't had that privilege in almost a whole week!!


----------



## Martine (Jan 26, 2018)

I’m actually going to be changing companies. I feel bad since I just started but I was offered a job much closer to my son’s daycare on a job site that’s just starting so I’m going to be there for a good while!


----------

